# How can I tell if Joey has a good coat?



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Tess in on Fromm's Duck and Sweet Potato. Last time she was at her breeders, they told me she needed fish oil as a supplement, because her coat was dry. I started her on the fish oil, and after a month I can feel the difference...


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I'd guess it depends on your definition of "good". Good as in: texture? Bloom? Length? All of the above?

My judgement of coat is most likely different than people who do conformation, but I always check the skin first. Is the skin dry? Flaky? If so, it's going to affect the coat. 

Is the coat shiny? Does it 'feel' right? Or is it oily, smelly, too coarse? I know some people say a golden's coat shouldn't be too silky either! 

Does he have a full set of feathers/pants? Or are they stringy or thin? How's the ruff?

Ranger's coat was looking awful in October. He was sick right when he was blowing his coat and boy, was his coat ever affected by it. It had an oily feel, yet the skin was flaky, and his tail feathers were so thin. Lost the glossiness of his coat, too. 

Now, his coat is back to feeling and looking glossy, the dry skin is getting under control (it's always so dry here and it takes a huge toll from summer to winter), and his tail feathers are finally growing out. Right now he's got 2 different lengths of tail feathers. But, Ranger is also never going to have a golden retriever coat. He doesn't have the undercoat for it so his tail and feathers are always going to be judged wanting when compared to a golden...which is why i go by how glossy his coat is, how it feels, and how his skin looks.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Easiest way is to look at the label on the inside and see if you recognize the name.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I have wondered the same thing especially since I don't think Brooks' coat looks as good as it used to. He seems to be losing little clumpy tufts (they kindof are still stuck on but I can see the whole clump needing to be brushed out) rather than just the continual dropping of fine hairs all over the house.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

AmbikaGR said:


> Easiest way is to look at the label on the inside and see if you recognize the name.


 - thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

lgnutah said:


> I have wondered the same thing especially since I don't think Brooks' coat looks as good as it used to. He seems to be losing little clumpy tufts (they kindof are still stuck on but I can see the whole clump needing to be brushed out) rather than just the continual dropping of fine hairs all over the house.


Carmella's coat did that, and that was the first sign that she had a thyroid problem. We could pull out little tufts of white fur everywhere, it wasn't like normal shedding.


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

I think a shiny coat is a healthy coat. A little shedding but certainly no clumps. A lot of the Omega's (3 or 6) and zinc will help enhance the skin and coat. I think soft is healthy but I have been told on GRF, by folks who show, that a coat shouldn't be too soft. This may sound wierd but I have had many color phases of Goldens and the lighter Goldens have better coats than the medium or darker? 

If you want to look in to just one food...Did you know that NUTRO is the _only brand_ that guarantees to improve the skin and coat? This includes less shedding. Plus they have 6 different formulas for sensitivities including those that manifest in coat issues.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

kdmarsh said:


> Carmella's coat did that, and that was the first sign that she had a thyroid problem. We could pull out little tufts of white fur everywhere, it wasn't like normal shedding.


That's why I am concerned because Brooks is being treated (hypothyroid). He lost weight over the year since he started treatment so when a recheck was done, his dosage was slightly lowered (about 2 months ago) and now the funny clumpy thing is going on.


----------

